# OK to feed beef liver to piranhas?



## sidewayz6.6 (Jun 18, 2008)

I see a lot of people feed beef heart to piranhas...would it be ok to try feeding them beef liver?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

No.


----------



## sidewayz6.6 (Jun 18, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> No.


I did a search, and the responses to those threads said it was ok, on occassion. I tried giving them some but, they only took a little nibble, only one of the piranhas actually ate any, and it was a small piece, smaller than a nickel in size.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Not sure if you saw the topic by Brian Scott, he recommends that no more than 3% of the piranha's diet be other than white fish.


----------



## sidewayz6.6 (Jun 18, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Not sure if you saw the topic by Brian Scott, he recommends that no more than 3% of the piranha's diet be other than white fish.


Don't remember if I saw that post, but I read yours, saying it was ok on occasion.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I never saw that post myself I dont think.

Thats what they say though...

White meat...not pork or chicken...seafood.


----------



## sidewayz6.6 (Jun 18, 2008)

notaverage said:


> I never saw that post myself I dont think.
> 
> Thats what they say though...
> 
> White meat...not pork or chicken...seafood.


The post can be found HERE.

Today I went to the LFS, and bought some decent food. Some frozen beef heart cubes, and some frozen krill (both San Francisco Bay brand) should hopefully make for good staples in their diet.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Beef heart would probably be too mammalian in nature to be a staple of their diet.


----------



## sidewayz6.6 (Jun 18, 2008)

ChilDawg said:


> Beef heart would probably be too mammalian in nature to be a staple of their diet.


Hmm, perhaps, I have krill as well. At least the heart should be relatively lean. But yes, I see, it's only to be used occasionally as a treat. It's proving to be difficult to find foods that are good for them, and that they will eat readily.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Some shrimp from the supermarket should work well.

As would all sorts of whitefish.


----------



## sidewayz6.6 (Jun 18, 2008)

ChilDawg said:


> Some shrimp from the supermarket should work well.
> 
> As would all sorts of whitefish.


Have some frozen krill, I'll have to try it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Essay by Brian Scott ClickMe Great read regarding feeding and nutrition.


----------



## sidewayz6.6 (Jun 18, 2008)

Very informative, made me think about how easy it should have been to pick decent foods.

Instead of just guessing: freeze-dried this, or raw parts of a cow, I should have just thought of what they eat in nature: raw FISH (other than the dastardly disease carrying goldfish). I bought some frozen krill today at the LFS, and they gobbled it up like a junky hitting a crack pipe...the whole krill swallowed whole, and the krill pieces were bigger than they could even fit in their mouth.

Too bad I wasted all that money on those other foods though, spent $20 or so on foods that I doubt they'll ever eat...


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

You could just try the leftovers. I don't know what it tastes like but it will get your moneys worth.


----------



## sidewayz6.6 (Jun 18, 2008)

Domelotta said:


> You could just try the leftovers. I don't know what it tastes like but it will get your moneys worth.


MMm, freeze dried krill, and beef liver, how yummy!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

No as a staple...a treat once a month or so shouldn't be a problem.


----------

